# Help - good harness or soft crate for car?



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Went to vet's for second jab today and it was a 10 minute nightmare journey as Biscuit is very lively in the car.

What is the best way to keep her safe while travelling please? Either looking for an easy to fit harness or soft travel crate (while she is still small) which would fit on the back seat between our two kids.

Recommendations please so we can order the right thing to keep her restrained and safe  Thanks so much. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh not sure ... if she's sitting between your kids then maybe a harness would work well. I bought a small pet carrier second hand from the RSPCA when Wilf was little I knew he would nt fit in it long but it was nt expensive and got him used to travelling in the car, but then bought a harness for Mable who then just sat with him x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Not sure of two things 1) if this link will work and 2) if this car travelling thing will work but it is something i will get for Holly if/once she out grows her bag.

It is something I saw on ebay as I was looking for something to go between my kids on the back seat. Good luck in your hunt 

fingerscrossed the link works http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6030755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_729wt_905


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

yeah the link works


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Ive brought an ancol harness and an ancol travel pod.however i have no puppy yet ,so god knows if these will be any good but thought i'd best be prepared !


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm a soft crate person. 
Basically a dog being a dog won't always be tiny and clean, as many owners can agree. 
Would u want a wet dog covered in cow poo sat on your back seat between the kids??
If so a harness is fine. 
If not a crate in the boot is great, plus it can be used when visit other people's homes. 
A


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Bella just cried constantly in the boot...... so we gave in 

All she's ever wanted is to sit between the girls in the back, which she now does with a harness. We have an attachment that just fits round the seat belt and then clips to the harness. I like the booster seat idea though as it would contain the dirt!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We have the same as Donna - an Ancol Harness for Beau which we bought because of someone else on here recommended it as a good one. We got a medium one and it is slightly too big but does the job. It has a nice padded bit on the front and can be used with a lead if you want to though Adam's soft crate idea is good too as was thinking of getting one of those for when we have other people in the car - forgot about mud and cow poo though!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> We have the same as Donna - an Ancol Harness for Beau which we bought because of someone else on here recommended it as a good one. We got a medium one and it is slightly too big but does the job. It has a nice padded bit on the front and can be used with a lead if you want to though Adam's soft crate idea is good too as was thinking of getting one of those for when we have other people in the car - forgot about mud and cow poo though!


Thanks for recommendation  Did you use the medium size from when Beau was a tiny puppy or should we start off with a small one? Don't want the furry Houdini to escape  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have always used a harness, some are fully adjustable, one of mine has grown with Scamp from 14 wks till now - 1 yr ! and he's a big cockapoo !!
I get lots of my doggy paraphanalia from amazon !


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Thanks for recommendation  Did you use the medium size from when Beau was a tiny puppy or should we start off with a small one? Don't want the furry Houdini to escape  Best wishes, Karen x


Hi Karen - we were loaned a small one for a couple of weeks but only because the medium were out of stock! Best thing to do is to either go to the store for a measure up or if buying from a website order both sizes. The medium does go quite small but the bits that do up are a bit chunky so maybe too big! Sorry I haven't been very much help with this one  X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was mortified when I put him in his crate in the boot of my car. He now sits on the front or back seat in his harness on a large towel when he is muddy and just sleeps peacefully. He still has the small size and there is room on it for adjustment still.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well my ancol soft crate came today and i ordered the small (which is still quite large),anyway it fits on my back seat or even in my boot and ive got a Merc A class so its a pretty small boot,folds down flat with a carry bag which is great!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

The towel on the seat is a good idea and we have just bought a red and white spotty picnic blanket for Beau to lay on and as one side is waterproof it stops the mud, water etc going through to the seat and when not in use it can be folded up really small


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought one of these. We started on the front seat as Millie didn't want to travel 'alone', then moved it to the back seat. It sits longways but if we have extra people in the back it sits between them.

http://www.giftsformydog.co.uk/carriers/

Now she's getting bigger she doesn't want the door shutting, so she sleeps mostly inside the basket, but occasionally sticks her head out. Not sure if I'm breaking the law on doing anything dangerous. We were thinking of upgrading to a harness now that she's 6 months old.

Those of you with the harness, can they still sit, lie and love around easily. We do a lot of long journeys and Millie is as good as gold in her basket, but does move around a lot.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau can move from one end of the seat in the back of the car to the other and sit, stand etc. Her clip that goes from the hearness into the seat belt connection is fairly long and can be made even longer. You can buy separate ones if you want an even shorter one


----------

